
Ask HN: How to find what I would like to do if I like everything - joeykaan
Hello!<p>I started programming professionally three years ago. Since then I&#x27;ve moved from PHP to iOS and from iOS to Android. For now I&#x27;m going with Android :).<p>I am very interested in for example frontend JavaScript at the moment and I have been thinking about switching to that.<p>I have the idea that I should make a decision on which language&#x2F;stack&#x2F;toolset to go with since otherwise I would know a lot of programming languages but not really be a master of one.<p>How did you find out what you really wanted to do?<p>Thanks! :)
======
RNeff
The language choice is based on what project you want to accomplish and the
platform you chose. An Android app (there are a billion smartphones) you would
pick one of the IDEs and use Java/Kotlin. A project on the Raspberry Pi would
be C/C++ or Python or whatever. A web project would be javascript /CSS /HTML
/React talking to (huge list of things). Games would be on one of the 3D
engines and a supported language. Various flavors of AI use different
languages and libraries.

Pick a project you want to build. That would narrow your choices. Then search
Stack Overflow for opinions /recommendations.

The APIs on the platform of choice restrain the languages used.

